# Drivers for Emachines E520 [Windows7]



## adsdasda (Jul 3, 2009)

I've downloaded drivers of Emachines E520 laptop for vista and worked but they don't work for *Windows 7* also, so need your help to provide me any download link of drivers that will work also for *Windows 7*.

Thanks


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi adsdasda

Have you already installed Windows 7 on this E520 system or are you contemplating the installation of Windows 7 onto it?

If you have not installed Windows 7 on it, please use the Windows 7 upgrade advisor on the system and see if there are any major issues.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

If you have already installed Windows 7, please provide a list of HARDWARE ID's from the DEVICE MANAGER, properties of the devices in question, then the TAB DETAILS, use the drop down box to select HARDWARE ID's, that are not installed correctly or are not working.

Thanks!


----------

